# Y'a 8 ans elle avait 8 ans



## Necsus

Buondì, WRF I/F!
Ho qualche perplessità sul significato della battuta in oggetto, non ne capisco il senso e non vorrei che dipendesse da una mia interpretazione sbagliata. Dal film 'Sous les jupes des filles': Lili dopo aver ripreso una sua dipendente perché voleva esporre degli slip troppo ridotti, sta parlando con Ysis, la moglie di un suo dipendente, e dice: 
"Dites donc, vous la connaissez la dernière? Ma fille, elle veut prendre la pillule! Elle a 16 ans. A 16 ans la pillule. *Y'a 8 ans elle avait 8 ans*. A 8 ans on pense pas à ses choses là. Tout le monde sait maintenant que ça refile le cancer cette saloperie..." 

Io tradurrei "otto anni fa aveva otto anni", ma secondo voi quale potrebbe essere il senso?
Grazie!


----------



## frugnaglio

Semplicemente che fino a poco tempo fa era una bambina, direi, no? Non penso che la ripetizione 8...8 abbia qualche senso nascosto.


----------



## and_alb

Anch'io opterei per "8 anni fa, era una (semplice) bambina !"

Per sottolineare come, in qualche anno, sia cambiata così radicemente


----------



## Necsus

Va bene, grazie. 
Continua a sembrarmi un'affermazione abbastanza strana, ma evidentemente è solo il mio modo di leggerla.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti,
Condivido il parere di frungnalio e and_alb, non ci vedo nessun senso nascosto. Ma l'affermazione è strana, d'accordo con Necsus .


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Matou.


----------



## frugnaglio

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Condivido il parere di frungnalio e and_alb, non ci vedo nessun senso nascosto. Ma l'affermazione è strana, d'accordo con Necsus .



È ancora più strano che dica “à 8 ans on pense pas à ces choses là” quando quella di anni ne ha sedici!


----------



## Necsus

Sì, frugnaglio, è ovviamente tutto il concetto a sembrarmi strano, non solo quella frase. Se voleva dire che quando la figlia era più piccola non c'erano certi problemi, non aveva bisogno di dire esattamente otto anni. E per ora non mi risulta che nel film ci siano riferimenti a qualcosa successo otto anni prima.


----------



## Fooler

Forse non vuole ammettere a sé stesso che ne abbia 16 e rimane al pensiero che ne abbia ancora 8 appunto, (rimarcandolo _à 8 ans on pense pas à ces choses là_ e facendone dopo un'affermazione nel dire che ne ha 8+8) età in cui non si pensa di certo alla pillola.

Mia interpretazione


----------



## sorry66

Fooler said:


> Forse non vuole ammettere a sé stesso che ne abbia 16 e rimane al pensiero che ne abbia ancora 8 appunto, (rimarcandolo _à 8 ans on pense pas à ces choses là_ e facendone dopo un'affermazione nel dire che ne ha 8+8) età in cui non si pensa di certo alla pillola.


E così.



Necsus said:


> *Y'a 8 ans elle avait 8 ans*.


C'est simplement le fait qu'il y a un peu de rythme dans la phrase (il y a la répétition de 8 ans et 8 ans) - il n'y a rien de caché - et le rythme renforce sa sentiment que le temps passe trop vite, aussi vite que de dire '8 plus 8 fait 16'. . C'est trop dur pour la mère de voir la progression d'age de sa fille. De 0 à 8, ensuite de  8 à 16 - c'est sans relâche  - et dans chacune de ces périodes elle observe des grandes changements dans sa fille.


----------



## Necsus

Va bene. Grazie!


----------



## epoqueepique

Entièrement d'accord avec sorry66, la phrase (qui est _drôle, _un jeu de mots/mathématiques qui fait sourire intérieurement le lecteur) exprime l'effarement de la mère qui voit sa fille passer de 8 à 16 ans si rapidement. La formule est courte et souligne la rapidité du temps qui passe.


----------



## Necsus

Merci, epoqueepique!


----------

